# Low-channel local mapping



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

I originally subb'ed to my Washington D.C. area locals, and they showed up as 7xx channel numbers. A few months back, I got the same local channels when they added the 8xxx channel numbers. At that time, I figured I should drop my "local subs", and save myself $5/month, but never got around to it.

Now with the "low-number" channel mapping, I have a THIRD set of the same local channels. My question is this: How are the "low-number" channels mapped? If I drop my sub to locals, will they still map from the 8xxx ones? Or do I have to keep shelling out $5/month to Dish in order to keep the low mappings?

-Steve


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well yes or at least most liekly yes. Most DISH receivers show you the satellite locatiosn which were recently reampped to the low channels for SOME receivers. The 6000 though can map OTA stations to their origianl location. 

More than likely you will not see the locals in your guide at all and will no longer have EPG info. 

i hope that helps.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

What happened is E* had the "Big 4" networks in the 700-900 range for the local markets they carried.

When must-carry took effect, they added mappings to move them into the 8000 range so they could group the existing channels together with the new ones.

Just recently they've started to add local channel mapping. 

All of these channels are part of your local package, so if you cancel it, they will go away.


----------

